# Phlips PTV100 S1 TIVO >137 issue



## genehead (Oct 8, 2009)

InstantCake upgrade because it came with a TIVO image and my TIVO HD was unusable so backup was impossible. Maxtor 160 GB drive and my "cake was baked." Or my goose was cooked . . . 

My TIVO now freezes in Guided Setup at "Importing." It gets to 85&#37; and stalls. 85% of 160 is 136. A coincidence? I bet there is somene out there, who is really sharp and has a really simple soution. I don't care if the simple solution limits me to 137. I just want my TIVO (with Lifetime sub) back.

Additional info. When I load MFSTools my IDE controller in "unidentified" and my drive winds up as HDK. InstantCake seems to get around this but I didn't scroll up to read all the messages; like I'd know what I was reading, anyway.

I downloaded the image from GECKO so I have that if necessary.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Did you try this? It gives instructions for installing an lba48 aware kernel the "dvrupgrade way" after using IC.

The stock tivo S1 kernel can't address above 137GB and will have problems on large drives if expanded to the full drive capacity. More background info on this issue here.

I'm not entirely convinced this is your problem, but it might well be if you are using a 160GB drive in a Series1 and have not taken the extra steps to install a lba48 aware kernel.


----------



## genehead (Oct 8, 2009)

First, THANK YOU for taking the time to help.

I purchased the $20 version of InstantCake and maybe I should have gotten the $25 version. It looks like lba48 is a part of the $25 version. I didn't know lba48 was necessary and I knew I did not want the web enabled and I'm cheap, so I went with the $20 version. 

I've since downloaded the LBA48 image and will try it.

Thank you.

InstantCake seems to be virtually worthless. It wouldn't be so bad if the guy just gave it away. Guess he follows the Microsoft road and lets the users be the testers.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I agree with Jaime. I'm not sure that the large drive is your problem. I have a 160 as one of two drives in my Philips S1 SA without the lba48 kernel and it works just fine using only 137gb of the drive.


----------



## genehead (Oct 8, 2009)

When I go through guided setup it always stalls out at loading data, "85% 2 min" I've left it for 2 days in that state and it doesn;t change. 

Maybe just a hard drive problem not related to size? How can I check the integrity of the HD? Some Linux utility? Can I use a utility of some kind to map out any bad sectors?

Thanks for the helpful replies.


----------



## genehead (Oct 8, 2009)

I put in a known-to-be reliable 120GB hard drive and baked an instant cake. Baking seemed to work but I never got the your cake is baked message. Instead got "Cleaning up message and it froze for at least 4 hours before I ctrl-c to the # prompt. I was able to turn BASH OFF and connect my serial modem. Preparing, Dialing, Connecting (Setting Clock) all OK.

Then HangingUp seems to have hung-up. Stuck and frozen on (Preparing Data) during a Test Phone Connection operation. HUH????

HELP?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

genehead said:


> I put in a known-to-be reliable 120GB hard drive and baked an instant cake. Baking seemed to work but I never got the your cake is baked message. Instead got "Cleaning up message and it froze for at least 4 hours before I ctrl-c to the # prompt. I was able to turn BASH OFF and connect my serial modem. Preparing, Dialing, Connecting (Setting Clock) all OK.
> 
> Then HangingUp seems to have hung-up. Stuck and frozen on (Preparing Data) during a Test Phone Connection operation. HUH????
> 
> HELP?


Sounds like your hard drive is failing.


----------



## genehead (Oct 8, 2009)

There is no useful information.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

JamieP said:


> Did you try this? It gives instructions for installing an lba48 aware kernel the "dvrupgrade way" after using IC.
> 
> The stock tivo S1 kernel can't address above 137GB and will have problems on large drives if expanded to the full drive capacity. More background info on this issue here.
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced this is your problem, but it might well be if you are using a 160GB drive in a Series1 and have not taken the extra steps to install a lba48 aware kernel.


I don't think that would be the issue; all of our Series1 InstantCake versions use an LBA48 kernel "just in case" and that has been the case for quite some time. It shouldn't hurt if you manually install the LBA48 kernel again, however.

I think there is a hardware problem at hand here - either a bad drive, or possibly something related to the attempts to use an external modem. I'd consider using a TurboNet card and get the modem/serial port issue out of the mix.


----------

